# Chapman soon-to-be graduates



## AshleyM (May 23, 2009)

For anyone who is about to graduate from Chapman (or has recently graduated):

How has your entire experience been?  Now that you're facing the "real world" and looking for work, has the experience (and debt) been worth it?  Are there good job prospects out there for you?  Any other comments/thoughts you have would be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## MikeSter4 (Jun 29, 2009)

sent you a pm.

What is the address of this house?


----------



## AshleyM (Jun 29, 2009)

I looked, but didn't see it.  How long ago did you send it?

Thanks!



> Originally posted by MikeSter4:
> sent you a pm.
> 
> What is the address of this house?


----------



## MikeSter4 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry, go this post mixed up with a house rental post.

But I would like to know the question you first asked as well.  Were you accepted to the college or are you thinking about going???


----------



## BrunoDP (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there... I just got my MFA in Producing from Chapman, and I'll reflect on my experiences: The bottom line - it was great. Dodge Conservatory is one of the top film schools in the world, and in a few years it will be on the top. Their learning facilities are top of the line (sound stages, editing bays, entire building for film students only, plus, they are in the process of building another complex that will have film students housing only, "film village", back-lot, etc)... I was there for two years, and the best thinf about the program is it's 100% hands-on approach (I worked on 20-25 productions in every capacity). Like everywhere, there are some "political" issues (director-auteur theory in student setting), but they are working on improving their policy, and mirroring a real world vs. petting "little auteurs-in-making", if you know what I mean. Other then that, I'm proud to say that I graduated there, and built many new international friendships and connections. For all of you who consider Chapman/Dodge for graduate studies, you can't go wrong about it - it's top of the line. BTW, I'm not their spokesperson, and it did cost me a lot to go there, but I made a choice, and I made a good one. As far as employment opportunities... it's a bit complicated question in today's world, but trust me, those employers know what Chapman is and your MFA or MA has a weight to it. The rest is on you - dedication, work, and self-discipline. Go for it, and see you in the movies!

p/s: I'm not a Freshman (as seen in my profile), but recent MFA-er. Peace!


----------



## BrunoDP (Sep 5, 2009)

BTW... I just got a job as full time (tenure track) professor of film. Not bad for a recent Chapman graduate... Peace!


----------

